# new to chickens



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

in a week or so i will be getting my first chickens  one coronation sussex and a non bearded silkie. im so excited! just wanted to know if anyone has any tips for a first time hen owner. here is a pic of a dutch(i believe) that my friend is also giving me at the end of the school year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like a male. Any problems with having roosters where you live?

Make sure their feed is fresh, that they have a draft free coop and fresh water. Watch for mites and things should go smoothly for you.

BTW, welcome to the wonderful, addicting world of chickens.


----------



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

thanks for the tips and welcome : ) this is indeed a hen, she lays lovely little eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great, three is always better than two. And four is better than three. Having three if something happens to one then you won't have a lonely bird on your hands. With some of them that can be a very sad sight. 

You will have to do an introduction when the new girl comes in. She will be a stranger to the other two and they are liable to let her know she's not welcome.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a little sweetie! Looks like she's going to be very spoiled.  My advice, keep it simple. Don't over think things. You'll learn things as you go. Chickens, like kids, are always teaching you something new. As situations pop up that leave you puzzled, just ask. Someone will most likely have the answer you need.


----------



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you everyone for the nice answers! untill my family moves to an area that allows chickens i will have to keep them at my school's farm, there is only one coop that all the chickens share. will it be a problem trying to keep a large sussex along with other smaller breeds? i want to ask by advisor if it would be possible to build a bantam coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It shouldn't be. I kept large fowl with bantams. If they know each other they shouldn't notice the size difference.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have one bantam with a mix of large hens. Bea has had no problem at all. She's an adorable sass I took in for my cousin (only survivor of a fox attack). Bea holds her own very well.


----------



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

awwww lol they are so cute! thanks! i guess i will try to keep them together and if there are any problems i can get another coop


----------

